# United States Coast Guard



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Are there any other current or ex Coast Guard members here?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Coasties are as scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

My path ended up taking me a different direction. But I've always said, had I joined any branch of the military it would have for sure been the Coast Guard.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I joined a different branch. Thank you for your service sir!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Zen Sticks said:


> My path ended up taking me a different direction. But I've always said, had I joined any branch of the military it would have for sure been the Coast Guard.


I was third generation. I went in at 17. My dad swore me in. He was a Company Comander from '66-'69 at boot camp in Cape May, NJ. It is such a small outfit that I have run into a few that remember him or he pushed them thu boot..


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I joined a different branch. Thank you for your service sir!


The Marine Corp was my second choice in case the Coast Guard didn't want me. I wish I had stayed in for 20.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> I was third generation. I went in at 17. My dad swore me in. He was a Company Comander from '66-'69 at boot camp in Cape May, NJ. It is such a small outfit that I have run into a few that remember him or he pushed them thu boot..


That's cool that your dad swore you in. I bet that was a heck of moment for him. You too. But as a father... Yea, I bet that was one h£ll of a moment. I ended up going into law enforcement. Hindsight being what it is... 20 years Coast Guard probably would have been a better choice. Live and learn. My boys never showed any real interested in law enforcement. And honesty, I'm ok with that. 
That's is really cool though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Zen Sticks said:


> That's cool that your dad swore you in. I bet that was a heck of moment for him. You too. But as a father... Yea, I bet that was one h£ll of a moment. I ended up going into law enforcement. Hindsight being what it is... 20 years Coast Guard probably would have been a better choice. Live and learn. My boys never showed any real interested in law enforcement. And honesty, I'm ok with that.
> That's is really cool though. Thanks for sharing.


They sent me to Maritime Law Enforcement School as soon as I got to my first duty station. Where else can you be a federal law enforcement agent at 18?


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

I enlisted with little to no concept of the military. Honestly whatever recruiter tried would have got me. Marine Recruiters being what they are, they got to me first. Could have been anything. And if I get real desperate maybe I'll hit up the Space force and officially become a Space Marine 

However, I've met y'all at a fleet week and at my first school house so I know y'all are out there...just few and far between lol how you get a fellow coastie slinger. Lucky for me, Marines are like cock roaches if cock roaches were sexy door kickers.. we're everywhere and hard to get rid of.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I have more respect for the Marines than any other branch of the military.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Slide-Easy said:


> I have more respect for the Marines than any other branch of the military.


That is nice to say. Thank you Stuart! I respect all branches but Marines are my favorite still. 😀


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> Are there any other current or ex Coast Guard members here?
> View attachment 362467


I was in the Kings Own Royal Border Reg here in the Uk, Kings Div, our old original regiment of foot which was then the Border Regiment was the actual unit who burned down the original White House in the early days, but we got our butts well and truly kicked after that and rightly so.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I spent 15 years in the Army, 9 years break in service, then 13 years Navy Reserve. My Marine friends call me Squid and I call them Jarhead. My two ex-AF sons are Zoomies or Wingnuts. My Army buds are Grunts or REMFs. I think we do the CG a disservice by calling them Coasties. We really need to come up with a more insulting, inclusive nickname for them.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> I spent 15 years in the Army, 9 years break in service, then 13 years Navy Reserve. My Marine friends call me Squid and I call them Jarhead. My two ex-AF sons are Zoomies or Wingnuts. My Army buds are Grunts or REMFs. I think we do the CG a disservice by calling them Coasties. We really need to come up with a more insulting, inclusive nickname for them.


During WWII they called us _Hooligan Navy...._In the 80's they referred to us a _U__ncle Sam's Confused Group._ Some folks we rescued called us_ Guardian Angels. 
What was your rate in the Navy, Henry?_


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I have nothing but respect for the Coast Guard. Some good friends, who are in the CG- Airforce have spent a lot of time in South America trying to kill the drug trade. When I lived in California, we would bring groups of them along with other vets,, down to my mining claim for a weekend or more of fun & relaxation. 



Operation Martillo


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> I have more respect for the Marines than any other branch of the military.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Slide-Easy said:


> During WWII they called us _Hooligan Navy...._In the 80's they referred to us a _U__ncle Sam's Confused Group._ Some folks we rescued called us_ Guardian Angels, _others called us_ A$$h_les.
> What was your rate in the Navy, Henry?_


Well, you guys really need something your friends can use to show their love and respect. A$$...... is a step in the right direction, but a bit harsh. 

I am (was) a Chief Petty Officer, Gunner's Mate.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Slide-Easy said:


> During WWII they called us _Hooligan Navy...._In the 80's they referred to us a _U__ncle Sam's Confused Group._ Some folks we rescued called us_ Guardian Angels, _others called us_ A$$h_les.
> What was your rate in the Navy, Henry?_
> the Coast Guard sank alot of enemies off the coast in ww2. they deserve the same respect as all branches in my book. 6 year Air Force vet here.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

@hoggy Do you wish you had stayed in?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I will to the best of my ability, pursue each
mission with the commitment, compassion,
and courage inherent in the title
"SURFMAN."
I will endeavor to reinforce the worldwide
reputation of our forefathers in the
Lifeboat Community.
I will maintain a guardian's eye on my crew
at all times, and keep a cool, yet
deliberate, hand on the throttle.
I will give of myself and my knowledge as
those who gave to me; so as the line
of Coast Guard _Surfman_ will live forever.
I will ensure that my supervisors rest easy
with the knowledge that I am at the
helm, no matter what the conditions.
I will never unnecessarily jeopardize myself,
my boat, or my crew; but will do so freely
to rescue those in peril.
I will strive with dedication and determination
to bring credit upon Coast Guard_ Surfmen_
past and future.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I didn't serve but have many friends and family who did and some who continue to. I am not sure if I would have followed through so no grandiose claims about what might have been, but I was denied on an initial inquiry due to metal implanted in my body (ortho joint rebuild). My deepest appreciation friends, family, and all others who have served on our behalf, no matter the branch. And it is fun to listen to the branches assess each other, while enjoying the humor in that and appreciating the service from all.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Slide-Easy said:


> @hoggy Do you wish you had stayed in?


No, 6 years, 6 LONG years was enough for me.


----------

